#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ

## manhant

*با سلام خدمت دوستان من مدتی هست که هرچی و هر نوع ورژن اسکایپ رو نصب میکنم لپ تاپم که مارکش ایسوس هست وبکم رو تو محیط اسکایپ نمیشناسه ولی تو مسنجرهای دیگه فعاله مثل OOVOO و YAHOO دوربین فعاله فقط تو اسکایپ دوربین رو نمیشناسه تو تنظیمات هم که میری میزنه دوربین شناسایی نمیشه قبلا یه ورژ« رو نصب کردم که جواب میداد تا اینکه پیغام آبدیت داد و ابدیتش که کردم یگه دوربین شناسایی نشد و تو تمام سایتا جدید ترین ورژن هارو گرفتم حتی خود سایت اسکایپ ولی دیگه دوربین رو نمیشناسه میخواستم ببینم کسی به این مشکل برخورد کرده که راهنمایی کنه . یا اینکه مسنجر قوی مثل همی اسکایپ رو معرفی کنه 
ممنون از همه دوستان .*

----------

*mosaffa*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hanirayan

با سلام

دوست گرامی مدل دقیق لپ تاپ و ویندوزی که استفاده میکنید رو بنویسید

----------

*manhant*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
فکر نمیکنم ایراد از اسکایپ باشه یک جای کارتونه حتما ایراد داره. شما لحظه ای که وارد اسکایپ می شید چک کنید که در هیچ برنامه ای دوربین در حال استفاده نباشه.

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## غفور

شما دوست عزیز نسخه نهایی ultamate  7 رون نصب کنین و یا به نسخه قدیمیتر  بسنده کنین . فعلی رو remove کنین شما یه کار دیگه هم میتوانید انجام دهید  اونم اینه که سیستمتون به چند روز قبل  restor کنین و به نسخه قبل از آپدیت  برگردد ببینید جواب میگیرین؟

----------

*manhant*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## manhant

_سلام خدمت دوستان و ممنون از راهنماییتون ولی من ویندوز عوض کردم  ultamate  7 و هنوز هم مشکل پابرجاست لپ تاپ دوربین رو میشناسه و تنها نرم افزاری که دوربین رو نمیشناسه و دیتکت نمیکنه اسکایپ هست وقتی اسکایپ فعاله همه برنامه هارو میندم ولی بازم همونجوریه اصلا دوربین شناسایی نمیشه مدل لپ تاپ ایسوز_ _ K43SD هست که جدیدترین ورژن دوربینشو از سایت دانلود کردم و بازم همون مدلیه .حتی بایوس هم آبدیت کردم .قبل از نصب ویندوز ریستور هم کردم بازم جواب نداد و هرچی از سایتای دیگه ورژن قدیمی میگرم آبدیت میخواد و تا آبدیت نکنی وارد نمیشی.
ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان ._

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## manhant

*سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
از دوستان کسی نبود راهنمایی کنه ؟*

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## rahim_ehsan_997

سلام .من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم. مشکل از ورژن جدید اسکایپ هست.من ورژن قدیمی نصب کردم مشکل وب کم حل شد. ولی بعد از مدتی به علت قدیمی بودن ورژن اسکایپ،اسکایپ پیغام داد که باید جدید ترین نسخه رو نصب کنی. با نصب نسخه جدید باز دوباره وب کم از کار افتاد.دوستان خواهشا راهنمایی کنید.من از ویندوز 7 ultimate استفاده میکنم. لپ تاپم هم asus k45vm هست. راستی یادم رفت اینو بگم که من با وب کم A4TECH هم تست کردم باز همین مشکل وجود داره.دوستان خواهشا کمک کنید.مرسی

----------

*manhant*

----------


## manhant

*سلام 
از دوستان کسی به این مشکل بر نخورده ؟؟* :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:

----------

*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## bidkhori

من هم همین مشکل نشناختن دوربین در اسکایپ رو دارم،کسی اگه بلده لطفا راهنمایی کنه

----------

*manhant*

----------


## pesarake

helpمشکل منم همینه :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:

----------

*manhant*,*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## mahsa22

منم همین مشکلو دارم تورو خدا یکی راهنمایی کنهههههههه :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:

----------

*mosaffa*,*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mosaffa

> *با سلام خدمت دوستان من مدتی هست که هرچی و هر نوع ورژن اسکایپ رو نصب میکنم لپ تاپم که مارکش ایسوس هست وبکم رو تو محیط اسکایپ نمیشناسه ولی تو مسنجرهای دیگه فعاله مثل OOVOO و YAHOO دوربین فعاله فقط تو اسکایپ دوربین رو نمیشناسه تو تنظیمات هم که میری میزنه دوربین شناسایی نمیشه قبلا یه ورژ« رو نصب کردم که جواب میداد تا اینکه پیغام آبدیت داد و ابدیتش که کردم یگه دوربین شناسایی نشد و تو تمام سایتا جدید ترین ورژن هارو گرفتم حتی خود سایت اسکایپ ولی دیگه دوربین رو نمیشناسه میخواستم ببینم کسی به این مشکل برخورد کرده که راهنمایی کنه . یا اینکه مسنجر قوی مثل همی اسکایپ رو معرفی کنه 
> ممنون از همه دوستان .*


سلام وادب
دوست عزیز از سایت ایسوس درایور وبکمتون رو دانلود کنید و دوباره نصب کنید.اگر چند مدل درایور هست تک تک امتحان کنید.در ضمن اگر میتونید بایوس لپ تاب رو هم در صورت نیاز آپدیت کنید.
با تشکر

----------

*hanirayan*,*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## rahim_ehsan_997

دوستان من با وبکم جدا از وبکم لپ تاپ هم امتحان کردم که باز این مشکل برقرار بود. دیگه موندم چیکار کنم. خواهش میکنم اساتید راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## mohammad_m2

من هم همین مشکل را دارم ...
لپ تاپم asus N43SL هست
خواهشا کممممککک !!!.....  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:

----------

*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## mhn03

منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم لپ تاپم ASUS k43 هست لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------

*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## mhn03

من جواب را یافتم ASUS Virtual Carena را unistall کنید درست میشه

----------

*86682164*,*cyrusism*,*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## mhn03

من جواب را یافتم ASUS Virtual Camera را unistall کنید درست میشه

----------

*86682164*,*mg_omidy*,*mosaffa*,*MR.WHITE*,*rahim_ehsan_997*

----------


## 86682164

متشکرم خییلی خوب بود

----------


## i.Nedai

منم همین مشکلو دارو یکی کمک کنه تورو خدااااااااااااااااا  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:

----------


## ahmad shojae

سلام ، منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم ، چیکار باید کرد؟
کسی میدونه؟ :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:  :نشناختن وبکم  لپ تاپ در ورژن های جدید اسکایپ:

----------


## omid_sport

سلام دقیقا منم همین مشکل رو دارم. نمیدونم چکار کنیم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

> من جواب را یافتم ASUS Virtual Camera را unistall کنید درست میشه


این مشکل شما را حل نکرد؟ برنامه مشابهی ندارید از وب کم شما استفاده کنه؟؟

----------

